
Hyperbaric Oxygen Chamber for COVID19 Patients - giardini
https://thefedupdemocrat.home.blog/2020/04/10/hyperbaric-oxygen-chamber-for-covid19-patients/
======
giardini
From the article _[Note the last sentence especially]_ :

>"Dr. Cameron Kyle-Sidell has stated that the COVID-19 patients he has treated
are suffering from an odd lack of oxygen, not an inability to breathe. This
leads Dr. Kyle-Sidell to conclude we need to get high amounts of oxygen to
these patients as quickly and safely as possible, without dangerous high-
pressures often utilized in ventilators.

Every hospital has a hyperbaric oxygen chamber. _It is possible a COVID-19
patient can spend a short amount of time in the chamber and have their body
heavily oxygenated with low-to-no risk._

However hyperbaric oxygen chambers are currently not a part of the approved
COVID-19 “protocols” that every hospital in the world is following. _Instead,
the hospitals are assuming COVID-19 is the same as Acute Respiratory Distress
Syndrome (ARDS) and are following the ARDSnet protocols even though it is
killing 70 to 90% of all patients once placed on a ventilator. "_<

~~~
paypalcust83
I saw Sidell before this on his YT channel and on Medscape/WebMD.

There's two things to consider:

1\. It is likely that 100% of patients withheld ventilation would die when
they were crashing, hence why they were started on them; so to suggest that
ventilators are "killing patients" is an ignorant stretch when 10-30% are
saved, which is better than 0%.

2\. Given that he mentioned patients were exuding pink, frothy sputum, it's
worth looking into, as he mentioned, that the COVID critical syndrome isn't
ARDS but something uniquely novel. It maybe similar to high-altitude pulmonary
edema, secondary haemophagocytic lymphohistiocytosis, anemia and/or
hemorrhagic shock + pulmonary edema.

It could also be that alveoli are so entirely damaged by the virus due to
surface expression of ACE2 and grossly, temporarily repaired that they become
incompatible with life. In this avenue, it's worth looking at prophylaxis
against major organ damage such as down-regulators of ACE2 and TMPRSS2
pathways such as protease inhibitors like camostat mesylate and E-64d.

------
yummypaint
When i saw this i immediately wondered about fire risk. Here is an article
about that: [https://www.uhms.org/images/Safety-
Articles/hyperbaric_and_h...](https://www.uhms.org/images/Safety-
Articles/hyperbaric_and_hypobaric_cha.pdf)

